# Ok, this has happened twice now and I don't really care for it.



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

This ad from the NHTSA invaded my screen seven times while reading a post with 33 comments on it. I even watched the video on the fifth time hoping it would stay away. Intrusive. 
Nothing like Spanish language "click it or ticket" garbage ads on a forum that uses English and French.
This new forum really kind of sucks. A lot. 







M


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

FYI: I use Private Internet Access VPN with the ad blocking feature turned on. I never get those popups. It’s about $3/month.


----------



## Helen (Feb 2, 2003)

AddictedToSax said:


> FYI: I use Private Internet Access VPN with the ad blocking feature turned on. I never get those popups. It's about $3/month.


Funny you should mention that, I was looking at the forum last night on my iPad and it was full of ads. I thought it had to be a tablet thingy... I filed that thought away and that was that. Now I am reading your reply and it suddenly makes sense....

On my laptop I use an ad blocker on my browser. That's why I'm not seeing any ads... Duh... For someone who spends their days working on computers, somedays I amaze myself at how tech-stupid I can be...


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

My only complaint with PIA VPN is that some of their servers have been flagged as spammer sites. I am blocked on SOTW if I use the server closest to me. I'm forced to use one in a nearby state but fortunately the lag is just as good or better than the closer one.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

I am going to need the following info to get these reported and blocked. Next time it happens can you report the following and I will report them up the chain.


Description of the issue, including frequency
Screenshot of the offending creative (containing the time and date, if possible)
Date and time (including timezone) when it occurred
URL of the page on which the ad was seen
Platform, OS, and browser
Geographical location of user (city, state, country)
IP address of user
Position of the ad on the page
Advertiser URL (if you click on the ad, where does it go?)
Text file containing the full ad HTML call
Thanks in advance,
Jeff M


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

VSadmin said:


> I am going to need the following info to get these reported and blocked. Next time it happens can you report the following and I will report them up the chain.
> 
> 
> Description of the issue, including frequency
> ...





VSadmin said:


> I am going to need the following info to get these reported and blocked. Next time it happens can you report the following and I will report them up the chain.
> 
> 
> Description of the issue, including frequency
> ...


Yeah, I'll get right on all that ?‍♂
i posted a screenshot and described the frequency in the text. I'm in Eugene, Oregon right now, pacific time zone. I'm on the most recent iPhone OS using Safari. The ad, as you can see by the screenshot, covered the whole screen basically anytime I touched the screen to scroll down the page.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Really?? You need ten different items ? There we may have isolated the problem.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

datsaxman said:


> Really?? You need ten different items ? There we may have isolated the problem.


Yeah! That seems like an awful lot of info.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Is it reasonable to expect your average person to know how to suppy a full html call (source code)?
You can do this on a desktop browser menu if you know how, but even as someone who is relatively experinced with developing and coding, I wouldn't know how to get the source code off an iPhone (I know, I'm sure it can be done with javascript). It may be a bit easier on Android, but still not something your average human being is aware of.

Or their IP address especially if it is dynamic or they are on 4G?


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Wouldn’t it just be easier to say “sorry but we’re not going to do anything about it”.?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

B Flat said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to say "sorry but we're not going to do anything about it".?


That's a very polite translation from Dev/Ops to English!


----------



## bvhoyweg (Apr 16, 2016)

Maybe install an adblocker? 

I'm using Chrome on a PC with AdBlock extention installed. The Internet looks completely different without it. (Plugin also works on Mac and Chrome)

I don't use often a tablet to surf, Chrome blocks these extentions on Android. But Firefox seems to be a solution. And it should also work on iPad.

So there are solutions...


----------



## Helen (Feb 2, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> Is it reasonable to expect your average person to know how to suppy a full html call (source code)?
> You can do this on a desktop browser menu if you know how, but even as someone who is relatively experinced with developing and coding, I wouldn't know how to get the source code off an iPhone (I know, I'm sure it can be done with javascript). It may be a bit easier on Android, but still not something your average human being is aware of.
> 
> Or their IP address especially if it is dynamic or they are on 4G?


Exactly...

+1 to everything he said.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

bvhoyweg said:


> Maybe install an adblocker?
> ...


Yep. "Unintended consequences" is a phrase which comes to mind. For me, the new site was totally unusable until I installed an adblocker. In 13 years, this is the one and only time I've ever needed to install an adblocker - until now, the ads weren't that disruptive.

But it's ironic that, supposedly the new site was developed to improve the experience for everyone, and hopefully generate revenue, but apparently a significant number of members now need to block the ads.


----------



## GaSax (Jan 7, 2020)

I posted some links in the following thread (post # 41) on how to change your settings to stop or greatly reduce the pop-up and some of the ads. Some of the links have pictures. 

McAfee popup ads


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Arundo Donax said:


> In 13 years, this is the one and only time I've ever needed to install an adblocker


That you know of!
The thing is, because VS seems to have chosen to throw all their toys onto the floor at once, you can see what's going on. Most sites just leave the occasional tracker here or there... 
IMHO the internet is now, by default, treacherous. Anyone who doesn't take precautions is asking for trouble sooner or later. Personally I take steps to break up my online footprint (vary which browser I use, which devices, which cookie blockers, which login accounts etc). It's great! My Facebook feed hardly ever updates and has little clue as to what to advertise, when it even bothers trying!


----------



## Always_Learning (May 25, 2020)

VSadmin said:


> I am going to need the following info to get these reported and blocked. Next time it happens can you report the following and I will report them up the chain.
> 
> 
> Description of the issue, including frequency
> ...


Would you like my Social Security number?
Mothers Maiden name?
First Car?
High School I attended?
First Pets name?

As well? What a joke.

RIP SOTW 2003 - 2020
Died of new ownership that didn't give a crap.


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

lesacks said:


> IMHO the internet is now, by default, treacherous. Anyone who doesn't take precautions is asking for trouble sooner or later. Personally I take steps to break up my online footprint (vary which browser I use, which devices, which cookie blockers, which login accounts etc). It's great! My Facebook feed hardly ever updates and has little clue as to what to advertise, when it even bothers trying!


Wow....Sir 👏...I never thought the day would come that I'd say this.
You are spot-on here.
Most people seem not to care at all about this, that not only is their data being collected, tracked, bought and sold, but that they also lead their internet friends/associates into the same hole; while others use their selective amnesia to pretend to be unaware....
Also, it has become significantly MORE difficult TO break up one's footprints in the past 2-3 years.


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

JayeLID said:


> Wow....Sir 👏...I never thought the day would come that I'd say this.
> You are spot-on here.
> Most people seem not to care at all about this, that not only is their data being bcollected, tracked, ought and sold, but that they also lead their internet friends/associates into the same hole; while others use thei selective amnesia to pretend to be unaware....
> Also, it has become significantly MORE difficult TO break up one's footprints in the past 2-3 years.


I am even using different devices for social media and critical information with no sync between devices (phones, tablets, PC) and if I break the separation once, I end up with a deluge of new unwanted infomercials.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

VSadmin said:


> I am going to need the following info to get these reported and blocked. Next time it happens can you report the following and I will report them up the chain.
> 
> 
> Description of the issue, including frequency
> ...


In other words,

"Pound sand, we're gonna let 'em spam you. Even if you can come up with all this BS, we'll come up with another list of stuff we supposedly require before we can take action."

This is one of the most well known IT approaches to not doing anything while avoiding telling the customer that you're not going to do anything.

Although, I should point out that SOTW posters are NOT the customers here. Which, of course, is why we're only going to get enough lip service to keep the click count going.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

This ad from the NHTSA invaded my screen seven times while reading a post with 33 comments on it. I even watched the video on the fifth time hoping it would stay away. Intrusive. 
Nothing like Spanish language "click it or ticket" garbage ads on a forum that uses English and French.
This new forum really kind of sucks. A lot. 







M


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

FYI: I use Private Internet Access VPN with the ad blocking feature turned on. I never get those popups. It’s about $3/month.


----------



## Helen (Feb 2, 2003)

AddictedToSax said:


> FYI: I use Private Internet Access VPN with the ad blocking feature turned on. I never get those popups. It's about $3/month.


Funny you should mention that, I was looking at the forum last night on my iPad and it was full of ads. I thought it had to be a tablet thingy... I filed that thought away and that was that. Now I am reading your reply and it suddenly makes sense....

On my laptop I use an ad blocker on my browser. That's why I'm not seeing any ads... Duh... For someone who spends their days working on computers, somedays I amaze myself at how tech-stupid I can be...


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

My only complaint with PIA VPN is that some of their servers have been flagged as spammer sites. I am blocked on SOTW if I use the server closest to me. I'm forced to use one in a nearby state but fortunately the lag is just as good or better than the closer one.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

I am going to need the following info to get these reported and blocked. Next time it happens can you report the following and I will report them up the chain.


Description of the issue, including frequency
Screenshot of the offending creative (containing the time and date, if possible)
Date and time (including timezone) when it occurred
URL of the page on which the ad was seen
Platform, OS, and browser
Geographical location of user (city, state, country)
IP address of user
Position of the ad on the page
Advertiser URL (if you click on the ad, where does it go?)
Text file containing the full ad HTML call
Thanks in advance,
Jeff M


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

VSadmin said:


> I am going to need the following info to get these reported and blocked. Next time it happens can you report the following and I will report them up the chain.
> 
> 
> Description of the issue, including frequency
> ...





VSadmin said:


> I am going to need the following info to get these reported and blocked. Next time it happens can you report the following and I will report them up the chain.
> 
> 
> Description of the issue, including frequency
> ...


Yeah, I'll get right on all that ?‍♂
i posted a screenshot and described the frequency in the text. I'm in Eugene, Oregon right now, pacific time zone. I'm on the most recent iPhone OS using Safari. The ad, as you can see by the screenshot, covered the whole screen basically anytime I touched the screen to scroll down the page.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Really?? You need ten different items ? There we may have isolated the problem.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

datsaxman said:


> Really?? You need ten different items ? There we may have isolated the problem.


Yeah! That seems like an awful lot of info.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Is it reasonable to expect your average person to know how to suppy a full html call (source code)?
You can do this on a desktop browser menu if you know how, but even as someone who is relatively experinced with developing and coding, I wouldn't know how to get the source code off an iPhone (I know, I'm sure it can be done with javascript). It may be a bit easier on Android, but still not something your average human being is aware of.

Or their IP address especially if it is dynamic or they are on 4G?


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Wouldn’t it just be easier to say “sorry but we’re not going to do anything about it”.?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

B Flat said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to say "sorry but we're not going to do anything about it".?


That's a very polite translation from Dev/Ops to English!


----------



## bvhoyweg (Apr 16, 2016)

Maybe install an adblocker? 

I'm using Chrome on a PC with AdBlock extention installed. The Internet looks completely different without it. (Plugin also works on Mac and Chrome)

I don't use often a tablet to surf, Chrome blocks these extentions on Android. But Firefox seems to be a solution. And it should also work on iPad.

So there are solutions...


----------



## Helen (Feb 2, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> Is it reasonable to expect your average person to know how to suppy a full html call (source code)?
> You can do this on a desktop browser menu if you know how, but even as someone who is relatively experinced with developing and coding, I wouldn't know how to get the source code off an iPhone (I know, I'm sure it can be done with javascript). It may be a bit easier on Android, but still not something your average human being is aware of.
> 
> Or their IP address especially if it is dynamic or they are on 4G?


Exactly...

+1 to everything he said.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

bvhoyweg said:


> Maybe install an adblocker?
> ...


Yep. "Unintended consequences" is a phrase which comes to mind. For me, the new site was totally unusable until I installed an adblocker. In 13 years, this is the one and only time I've ever needed to install an adblocker - until now, the ads weren't that disruptive.

But it's ironic that, supposedly the new site was developed to improve the experience for everyone, and hopefully generate revenue, but apparently a significant number of members now need to block the ads.


----------



## GaSax (Jan 7, 2020)

I posted some links in the following thread (post # 41) on how to change your settings to stop or greatly reduce the pop-up and some of the ads. Some of the links have pictures. 

McAfee popup ads


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Arundo Donax said:


> In 13 years, this is the one and only time I've ever needed to install an adblocker


That you know of!
The thing is, because VS seems to have chosen to throw all their toys onto the floor at once, you can see what's going on. Most sites just leave the occasional tracker here or there... 
IMHO the internet is now, by default, treacherous. Anyone who doesn't take precautions is asking for trouble sooner or later. Personally I take steps to break up my online footprint (vary which browser I use, which devices, which cookie blockers, which login accounts etc). It's great! My Facebook feed hardly ever updates and has little clue as to what to advertise, when it even bothers trying!


----------



## Always_Learning (May 25, 2020)

VSadmin said:


> I am going to need the following info to get these reported and blocked. Next time it happens can you report the following and I will report them up the chain.
> 
> 
> Description of the issue, including frequency
> ...


Would you like my Social Security number?
Mothers Maiden name?
First Car?
High School I attended?
First Pets name?

As well? What a joke.

RIP SOTW 2003 - 2020
Died of new ownership that didn't give a crap.


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

lesacks said:


> IMHO the internet is now, by default, treacherous. Anyone who doesn't take precautions is asking for trouble sooner or later. Personally I take steps to break up my online footprint (vary which browser I use, which devices, which cookie blockers, which login accounts etc). It's great! My Facebook feed hardly ever updates and has little clue as to what to advertise, when it even bothers trying!


Wow....Sir 👏...I never thought the day would come that I'd say this.
You are spot-on here.
Most people seem not to care at all about this, that not only is their data being collected, tracked, bought and sold, but that they also lead their internet friends/associates into the same hole; while others use their selective amnesia to pretend to be unaware....
Also, it has become significantly MORE difficult TO break up one's footprints in the past 2-3 years.


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

JayeLID said:


> Wow....Sir 👏...I never thought the day would come that I'd say this.
> You are spot-on here.
> Most people seem not to care at all about this, that not only is their data being bcollected, tracked, ought and sold, but that they also lead their internet friends/associates into the same hole; while others use thei selective amnesia to pretend to be unaware....
> Also, it has become significantly MORE difficult TO break up one's footprints in the past 2-3 years.


I am even using different devices for social media and critical information with no sync between devices (phones, tablets, PC) and if I break the separation once, I end up with a deluge of new unwanted infomercials.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

VSadmin said:


> I am going to need the following info to get these reported and blocked. Next time it happens can you report the following and I will report them up the chain.
> 
> 
> Description of the issue, including frequency
> ...


In other words,

"Pound sand, we're gonna let 'em spam you. Even if you can come up with all this BS, we'll come up with another list of stuff we supposedly require before we can take action."

This is one of the most well known IT approaches to not doing anything while avoiding telling the customer that you're not going to do anything.

Although, I should point out that SOTW posters are NOT the customers here. Which, of course, is why we're only going to get enough lip service to keep the click count going.


----------

